# Kitchenaid Artisan Burr Grinder



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

I've got an Iberital MC2 grinder which I'm happy with but my wife thinks it looks a bit crap.

She likes the look of the Kitchenaid Artisan Burr Grinder to match her mixer, does anyone know if they are any good ? It appears to deposit the ground coffee into a glass container









  

Are there any modern classy looking grinders out there that don't cost a fortune ?


----------



## AlIam (Aug 30, 2011)

It would appear to be pants

http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/kitchenaidretro


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

AlIam said:


> It would appear to be pants
> 
> http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/kitchenaidretro


Thanks for that link, doesn't look too good !


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

If looks are important you could consider the Eureka Mignon or Compak K3 although these might both be a little out of your intended price range. I think some of the Cunhill models (also sold re-badged by Iberital I think) look nice too but looks are a very personal thing.


----------



## HizerKite (Feb 25, 2011)

I bought one of these off an online auction site as non working with the intention or fixing it. The internal fuse had blown so replacing this caused the machine to spring to life.

After a few uses, I noticed oil leaking from the front of the machine. I dismantled the main gearbox in an attempt to find out the problem. It looked as if a felt gasket was to blame but I decided not to bother repairing the machine and sold it as 'for parts' on the same auction site. The main gearbox is actually a load of plastic gears - appalling build quality and I'll never buy anything made by Kitchenaid again. They market the machine as a high quality item with die cast chassis etc. Shame the rest of it is such low quality rubbish as it looks really nice. Definitely one to avoid.


----------



## Outlaw333 (Dec 13, 2011)

Mazzer Mini Baby!!!! Classic understated styling and the best home grinder money can buy! truly worth the investment and will last a lifetime.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The Iberital runs rings around that model.

What's your budget for replacing the MC2?


----------



## jws (Sep 6, 2013)

Kitchenaid Artisan Burr Grinder

Hi HizerKite

You refer to an "internal fuse" in your entry of Feb 2011. Can you remember where this was located. I have one of these, received as a present several years ago, hardly had any use and the thing stopped.

Cheers.


----------



## ziobeege_72 (May 6, 2013)

The link above was to the Kitchenaid Retro grinder which is a different beast. The grinder you are looking at is the Proline. Here is the correct link http://coffeegeek.com/reviews/grinders/kitchenaidprolinegrinder

I wrote one of the more comprehensive reviews on coffeegeek at that time, after owning the same model for a year or so. In short, I completely agree with the "avoid" advice. Nice looking grinder and it could have been a groundbreaking with its vertically positioned burrs and straight drop through. However there are some flaws that are fatal to the performance as an espresso grinder. Too many and inconsistent amount of fines, clogged burrs, blunt burrs. As a drip or brew grinder it is possibly more serviceable. But as indicated there are far better alternatives.


----------

